# bad axle bearings



## NewHollandtc30 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have owned a New Holland TC30 for four yrs now, but I only have 288 hrs on it. The inside axle bearing and outside axle seal went out at the same time. Of course it is out of warranty but seems to me that an axle bearing should last longer than 288 hrs. Its cost almost 700 dollars to repair. New Holland didn't care to help out nor did the dealer care to help out, like not charging for parts or not charging for labor etc, no help at all. Was just wondering if I am the lucky one who bought the only tc30 with a bad axle bearing and seal or if someone else out there has had an issue with bearings and seals on New Holland tractors or was it something I may have done. Fluid level was never ran low and was topped off with Ambra fluid.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Gone bad 288 hours never heard anyone having such problem around my area..well once but the owners abuse tractor.

No help from dealer than I would seek out fair mech. shop if you don't have the tools.


----------



## NewHollandtc30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, 288hrs is not even break in time seems to me. I have a 1955 super c farmall that my dad bought brand new in 55 and it has never had anything in the transmission, gear box or axles go bad. The 42 2n I have has a bad seal but bearing is good. I purchased a new tractor before I retired just so I would not have these problems on a retirement salary. Local dealer made no attempt to help out because after talking to him the first time he just connected me to the parts department and the second time said "damit boy, two yrs is the standard" on bearings, no matter number of hrs, I contacted New Holland. He really did not like that, called me up and told me so too, so no help from him....lol. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

288 hrs over how long of a period? Did you buy this tractor new?

Does sound like time for finding a new dealer.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Need more details - this is a 4wd - are you talking the front or rear axle bearings- like the questions these guys asked - a well kept and hardly used tractor can fail as quick as an old one - sitting for too long can cause a lack of circulation of lubricants so that the seals fail then the bearing follows this is the usual failure history... Not starting one every month can cause oil to leave the rings and cause premature engine failure from dry starts and cause fuel to dump into the oil -- then these TC-30 sub-compacts or any Sub-Compact are only made for mowing a yard - light driveway maintenance and can have the axle bearing fail front or rear from using the wrong (too heavy) attachment and you have to buy one specifically made for sub-compacts - like this TC-30 it is NOT recomended to run larger than a 4 ft Bush Hog/Brush Mower that is approved for sub-compacts or a 4 foot anything approved for them - seen alot of people have issues with failure and investigation is they bought and used the wrong attachment so in such a case they caused the failure - they always say "You were too expensive for the right attachment thought I was saving myself money - ain't a tractor a tractor" - Need more info!!!!!!


----------



## NewHollandtc30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brand new. 4x4 with manual transmission. Came with New Holland 7380 front end loader. I run a 5ft clipper and a 5ft blade. I ran both of those on a 1942 2n ford, which is think is about 16 to 18 horsepower, for over 15yrs so I assume a 4x4 30 horsepower tractor should handle these with no problem. It was the right rear inside bearing and the outside right rear seal. Outside bearing , I was told, was ok. I have owned it since 2007 and it had 288 hrs on it when bearing went out three wks ago. Pasture cutting only, no trees. I understand that things wear out on tractors, cars, trucks...etc but usually not axle bearings with so few hrs. The manual says to not change the fluids until 300 hrs. I did change filter at first 50. If I ran a landscaping business and used it all day long everyday, this tractor would have lasted about a month. But, live and learn, I was just wondering if anyone else had or heard of this problem. Dealer said it was a first for them and that it should not have happened, but too bad so sad. Pay full price and go away.


----------

